# john deere 214



## trucker1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got a John Deere 214 and 112 in a trade I'm making a plow tractor out of it and I had to rewire it so I did and it all works except it only runs in the start position on the key switch I don't know if it is the solenoid or something else its not the key switch cause I tried 3 other ones can someone please help me figure out what is wrong with it it is a 1972 had 1973 model engine its a 14 HP Kohler horizontal shaft don't know whats wrong with it


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Best place for info on the older JD garden tractors is here....try the Forums...

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/info/index.php


----------

